# 8 Bucks a Box



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Worth it ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> What is it?


Well, of course.. its boxes with Ridgid printed on it!


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

nice savings, great buy !!!
the 62270's are about $30.00 each


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Picked them up at my freight salvage place today. I've used to have a 50 with no cable .


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> What is it?


Cable for drain machine.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like a good deal


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I hear you can run this C-8 through a 2" trap ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> I hear you can run this C-8 through a 2" trap ?


Nope. Can't do that. Might fit in a 6" trap. Actually it sounds like you got taken. But I'll help you out and take that junk off your hands for $10 a box. I'm just that nice of a guy.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Nope. Can't do that. Might fit in a 6" trap. Actually it sounds like you got taken. But I'll help you out and take that junk off your hands for $10 a box. I'm just that nice of a guy.


Thanks.


----------

